# Another issue



## dpalme (Nov 25, 2008)

It seems that ftp is not allowing me to connect.  

Here is the entries:

ftp     stream  tcp     nowait  root    /usr/libexec/ftpd       ftpd -l
#ftp    stream  tcp6    nowait  root    /usr/libexec/ftpd       ftpd -l
#ftp    stream  tcp     nowait  root    /usr/libexec/lukemftpd  ftpd -l -r
#ftp    stream  tcp6    nowait  root    /usr/libexec/lukemftpd  ftpd -l -r
#tftp   dgram   udp     wait    root    /usr/libexec/tftpd      tftpd -l -s /tftpboot
#tftp   dgram   udp6    wait    root    /usr/libexec/tftpd      tftpd -l -s /tftpboot

The top one is uncommented so should it not be loading?


----------



## marius (Nov 25, 2008)

This thread can be deleted since the same question can be found the in the previous thread (http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=517).

Please follow up your questions in the same thread instead of starting a new one. Also try to choose a better title that actually explains the problem when posting on the forum so that other users know if the problem is of any interest or not. This will let you get help faster.


----------

